# Please stop me!!



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I want this dog!!! He's SOOOOOO Cute! 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12879830
Somebody PLEASE talk me out of it!! :brick:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

AND WHY NOT!!! close to you ...little guy - aodrable - go see him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

He is adorable, and sounds wonderful.
Just picture him with a nice bath and grooming.
Go for it!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He looks and sounds like a real sweety!

P.S. Didn't your DH say something to the effect of "over my dead body?"


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

LOL...DH looked at his picture and said..."If you want him, go get him" but with the stipulation that IF we add another dog to the family we won't be fostering anymore  
I don't know if I'm ready to give up fostering yet but he's soooooo CUTE!!!!
UGH!!! Life isn't fair sometimes... *Pouting*
He looks like a cuter version of Evan (Our first foster dog) and DH LOVED him. I think that he misses him as much as I do.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

What a little cutie! Since I got my dog through Petfinder and she's the joy of my life - I say go get'em! You'll never get it out of your mind if you don't at least go and see him. 

I wish I could go with you!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, 
Go check on him. He might not be still available. He might not like you, or vice versa. Then, you'll know. You'll also know if he's perfect. Your husband might always change his mind about fostering later on, but if this guy IS perfect, he's only here now.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay, I thought that I asked you all to help talk me OUT of getting this adorable little guy..lol
Seems to have backfired. 
I'll e-mail the rescue and find out if they can test him with cats (if they haven't already) for me and we'll take it from there...It's a 2 hr. drive and so I want to be kinda prepared if I'm going to check him out. 
ENABLERS!! :frusty: :hug:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Eva...who do you think you are talking to?*

this is the I wanna puppy crowd!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You come to enablers anonymous and you want to be talked out of getting another dog? Is that what you're saying?  What are you going to call him. ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> AND WHY NOT!!! close to you ...little guy - aodrable - go see him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm with Catherine on this!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Eva said:


> ENABLERS!! :frusty: :hug:


ound: Guilty as charged :biggrin1:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

*This is GOTTA be FATE!!*

OMG!! I e-mailed the rescue and was getting ready for bed. 
Decided to check my e-mails one last time and Angie from Angel Paws (the rescue that I foster for) had e-mailed me with the title "Nicholas" 
My eyebrows kinda tweaked and I thought "HUH??" Had I accidentally sent the e-mail to the wrong address or something? 
Then I see that Kathy from the rescue that Nicholas is at had e-mailed me also and so I check her's and Angie is picking Nicholas up TOMARROW to transport him to her rescue!! 
So I check Angie's e-mail and she's wanting to know if I want to FOSTER him!!! YAAA-HOOOO!!!! 
I'm picking him up Saturday late morning and if I decide that I want to keep him he's mine! GFETE :biggrin1:
This has got to be fate. 
I'm sitting here with a big goofy smile on my face...I don't think that I'm going to get much sleep tonight. 
BTW...sorry for all of the exclamation points...Yes, I'm THAT excited..lol


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Eva, talk about fate!*

Be careful what you wish for...in this case, you got it! LOL

Wow.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eva, that's great. I hope the fostering goes well, and if you decide to keep Nicholas then you'll know it's fate.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Lina, when are you picking up your new boy?*

Are you in San Francisco picking up your new little guy?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow Eva!!! Talk about fate!!! I hope it works out really well for you. It's cute reading your post and feeling the excitement.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah! Some things are just meant to be!

What does GFETE mean???


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Eva said:


> I want this dog!!! He's SOOOOOO Cute!
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12879830
> Somebody PLEASE talk me out of it!! :brick:


Hahaha....you're kidding, right?

OK, and I'm stupid and didn't read thru the whole thread before posting. So, now I'm saying, "yeah, right...foster." You know you're gonna keep that baby!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh.................How wonderful for you! He will be spoiled extra special now.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He is really adorable!! What a stroke of luck for you!! 

And by the way - Who did you THINK you were coming to to get talked out of it?????????????ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I just started reading this thread...thinking that I'm going to post the same sort of thing the rest of you did....like, talk you out of it???? Then, I find out, as I'm reading, that you are going to foster/maybe keep him, so even if I were going to try and talk you out of it, which I wasn't, there's no point now. So, what can I say but.....ARE YOU NUTS, LADY!! Why on God's green earth would you come to this forum to try and be talked out of getting another dog......LOL!!!! Good luck and post lots of pictures..he looks really cute!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Eva, that is wonderful. I thought the same thing as I saw this thread - that no one here will ever talk you out of it. He is a real cutie! What fate that you were considering him and you were approached to foster him. It was meant to be your dog! We can't wait to see many pictures.
Gina


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Eva. when I read your post and saw there were three pages of replies already I was hoping that there was resolution so I would not have to be an enabler too... but what a twist of fate... what a cutie...little saint nick. I would say he has some hav in him too....look at those eyes.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Eva- That is the best way to do it and I agree it is fate! I will be expecting pics tomorrow 

Amanda


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, he's cute! Your story put a smile on my face this morning. I'm crossing my fingers for you that it will work out and you'll get to keep him.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope Nicholas and Todd will be like peas and carrots, then I can guess that he's staying forever. What a great "coincidence"!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Eva said:


> OMG!! I e-mailed the rescue and was getting ready for bed.
> Decided to check my e-mails one last time and Angie from Angel Paws (the rescue that I foster for) had e-mailed me with the title "Nicholas"
> My eyebrows kinda tweaked and I thought "HUH??" Had I accidentally sent the e-mail to the wrong address or something?
> Then I see that Kathy from the rescue that Nicholas is at had e-mailed me also and so I check her's and Angie is picking Nicholas up TOMARROW to transport him to her rescue!!
> ...


What a hoot! I love it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAH!!! Congratulations Eva


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Eva,
Congratulations! It really worked out perfectly didn't it, as though it was meant to be. Here's hoping that he and Todd get along well and that it works out for you to keep him. I can't wait to see photos. He's so cute. Imagine what he'll look like after a nice bath and a brushing.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Some things are just meant to be. Someone just recommended I read the God Winks books. This sounds like a God Wink to me. I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ha..this is funny. You actually thinking a board full of dog lovers is going to stop you from having that sweet, adorable baby!?!? ound:

I posted a similiar thread back in April or so of last yr. No help, these people.  Oh wait..yea they were. They helped bring this wonderful new addition to our home.
So, yea..I say yes like everyone else. And it really DOES seem like fate. Much like some of the circumstances that brought Bodie to us.


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Serendipity...kismet!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like Nicholas picked you!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Eva,

I'm so excited for you! Waiting with baited breath for stories of Nicholas' intro to his foster family....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva,
What a thrill! And, this couldn't be better! You can see for real how he'd fit into your home, without the pressure of feeling like you HAVE to make it work! (I'm thinking of little Spunky/Rerun and Tori, here.) 

We'll be so anxious to see pictures of them and hear what you think!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, I almost thought that I it was all a dream until I looked at this thread again..lol
Surreal...huh? 
GFETE is "Grinning From Ear to Ear" 
I'm thinking that fostering him is the perfect way to see if he's a good addition to the family. 
Todd and the rest of the family have to come first and so if they're not happy I can always place him elsewere but I'm so in love with him already....not quite sure if I can handle all of the grooming...we'll see  
I can't wait to meet this little guy. He's the same age as Todd and about the same size..I'm really hoping that they hit it off! 
He does look kinda like he might have some Hav in him with the almond shaped eyes...I love his coloring 
Speaking of Hav's...Angel Paws is also picking up a Hav mix today but he's very submissive and shy and so I decided that another foster would be best for him...my 4 yr old would probably traumatize the poor little thing. 
I'll post pictures as soon as he's settled in...I really can't believe that this happened..so wierd.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Congratulations on your new puppy! I just know he will be there to stay. Way too much karma not to, lol.
Carole
xxoox


----------

